# Cattylea acclandia



## troy (Mar 25, 2017)

Is this normal?


----------



## Stone (Mar 25, 2017)

Yes it's normal - as there is no problem but it's not common for the sheath to go purple. It's fine. It's the light causing it.


----------



## troy (Mar 25, 2017)

The inflourescence is what my question was about


----------



## Secundino (Mar 26, 2017)

Yep - normal. Just not strong enough to flower - but nearly so!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2017)

if it's not soft it should be ok.


----------



## troy (Mar 30, 2017)

It's putting out roots and starting a new growth


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2017)

keiki!? Must be very humid.


----------

